

2013 Data Science Salary Survey - lpolovets
http://www.oreilly.com/data/free/files/stratasurvey.pdf

======
lpolovets
Unsurprising: having stronger programming skills (Hadoop, D3, Python) pays
more.

Surprising: there are more data scientists who responded to the survey that
are >60 years old than <30 years old.

Interesting: SQL is used by ~70% of survey respondents, R and Python are
approximately tied for second with ~40% each.

